# zugriff von jsp-seiten auf java klassen



## schnatter (18. Jan 2005)

hallo,

ich hab folgendes problem. hab ne jsp-seite erstellt und würde gern von dieser aus auf eine java klasse zugreifen. es geht grob darum, dass ich einen login für eine mailseite erstellt habe. die verschiedenen benutzer des mail clients sollen in einem array einer javaklasse abgelegt werden.
hat jemand ne idee wie der zugriff auf javaklasen von jsp-seiten aus funktioniert?

vielen dank

schnatter


----------



## foobar (18. Jan 2005)

> hat jemand ne idee wie der zugriff auf javaklasen von jsp-seiten aus funktioniert?


Entweder über Scriptlets oder mit Customtags.

Scriptlet:

```
<%  new MyClass().doSomething(); %>
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (19. Jan 2005)

<jsp:useBean


----------



## schnatter (19. Jan 2005)

ich hab folgendes bis jetzt gemacht


<jsp:useBean id="user" scope="page" class="package.Class">
<jsp:setProperty name="user" property="*" />
</jsp:useBean>


hab die dazugehörige java klasse im gleichen verzeichniss abgelegt und möchte, dass die jsp-seite die benutzerdaten und passwörter aus einem array der javaklasse sich besorgt. scheint aber noch nicht zu funktionieren...


----------

